# Hi. Just joined...



## minion666 (Apr 7, 2021)

Hi all,

I'm married for almost 7 years now. We're still in love with each other, but there has been ups and downs along the way - normal, eh? Husband is suffering from anxiety disorder (always has since I've known him), and this can be challenging for me at times, especially during Covid. Have always tried to cope on my own, but I'm thinking it's time to find some 'support' from other spouses who can relate. Am glad to have found this forum.

M666


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Howdy and welcome to TAM 🤠


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Can you speak to whoever treats your DH? Ask that professional for coping strategies.


----------



## JoshN (Apr 7, 2021)

Hello! I hope you can find the support you need to help you along with your marriage.


----------

